# اللهجات العربية الفصحى ...والعامية.



## ابن سينا (2 مارس 2006)

اللغه (لغه):لَغَا - [ل غ و]. (مص. لَغِيَ). 1."تَرَدَّدَ اللَّغَا" : الصَّوْتُ. 2."تَكَلَّمَ بِاللَّغَا" : أَيْ مَا لاَ يُعْتَدُّ بِهِ وَلاَ يُلْتَفَتُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ كَلاَمٍ. ​ 
وكذلك (لَغَا) في القول-ُ لَغْوًا: أَخطأ وقال باطلا. ويقال: لغا فلانٌ لَعْوًا: تكلَّم باللَّغو. ولغا بكذا: تكلَّمَ به . و- عن الصواب، وعن الطريق: مال عنه. و- الشَّيْء: بَطَلَ.

(لَغِيَ) في القول-َ لَغًا: لَغَا. و- بالأمر: أُولِع به. و- بالشيء: لزِمه فلم يفارقْه. و- بالماء والشَّرَاب: أَكثر منه وهو مع ذلك لا يَرْوَى. و- الطائرُ بصوته: نَغَمَ.

وفي لسان العرب:اللُّغَة أصوات يعبّر بها كلُّ قومٍ عن أغراضهم . وقيل ما جرى على لسان كلّ قومٍ . وقيل الكلام المصطلح عليهِ بين كل قبيلة . وقيل اللفظ الموضوع للمعنى

قيل اشتقاق اللغة من لَغِيَ بالشيءِ أي لهج بهِ

وأصلها لُغْيٌ أو لَغْوٌ ( لا لُغْوَة كغُرْفَة خلافًا للمصباح ) فحُذِفت لامها وعُوِّض عنها بالتاءِ كما في ثُبَة وبُرَة ولا يبعد أن تكون مأخوذة من لوغوس باليونانية ومعناها كلمة.

واللهجة لغة:لَهِجَ بالأَمرِ لَهَجاً، ولَهْوَجَ، وأَلْهَجَ كلاهما: أُولِعَ به واعْتادَه، وأَلْهَجْتُه به.واللَّهَجُ بالشيء: الوُلوعُ به.

واللَّهْجَةُ واللَّهَجَةُ: طَرَفُ اللِّسان. واللَّهْجةُ واللَّهَجةُ: جَرْسُ الكلامِ، والفتحُ أَعلى. ويقال: فلان فصيحُ اللَّهْجَةِ واللَّهَجةِ، وهي لغته التي جُبِلَ عليها فاعتادَها ونشأَ عليها.

واللَّهْجةُ: اللسان، وقد يُحَرَّكُ. وفي الحديث: ما من ذي لَهْجةٍ أَصدَقَ من أَبي ذَرٍّ. وفي حديث آخر: أَصْدَق لَهْجةً من أَبي ذَرٍّ؛ قال: اللَّهْجةُ اللسان.

قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "نزل القرآن بسبع لغات كلها كاف شاف".قال أبي العباس أحمد بن يحيى ثعلب: ارتفعت قريش في الفصاحة عن عنعنة تميم، وكشكشة ربيعة، وكسكسة هوازن، وتضجع قيس، وعجرفية ضبة، وتلتلة بهراء. فأما عنعنة تميم فإن تميماً تقول في موضع أن: عن، تقول: عن عبد الله قائم،وأما تلتلة بهراء فإنهم يقولون: تِعلمون وتِفعلون وتِصنعون، بكسر أوائل الحروف.
وأما كشكشة ربيعة فإنما يريد قولها مع كاف ضمير المؤنث: إنكش، ورأيتكش وأعطيتكش؛ تفعل هذا في الوقف، فإذا وصلت أسقطت الشين.
وأما كسكسة هوازن فقولهم أيضاً: أعطيتكس ومنكس وعنكس. وهذا في الوقف دون الوصل. الإستنطاء
هو جعل العين ساكنة نوناً إذا جاورت الطاء, وذلك في الفعل ( اعطى ) وتصرفاته خاصة دون غيره من الكلمات التي تجاور فيها العين الطاء الساكنة ,مثل اعطى تصبح انطى...وهكذا. 


التضجع :
التراخي في الكلام او التباطؤ فيه,(لغة قيس...واهل الخليل في فلسطين!) 

الإصنجاع : 
نوع من أنواع الإمالة الشديدة تكون فيه الألف أقرب فيه من الياء منها إلى أصلها الألف . أصحابها ( قيس ) , ( تميم ) وأسد.

الرثة:وهو على نوعين ,الاول : عجلة في الكلام وإسراع به,والثاني: لثغة من أنواع اللثغ المعروفه يقلب صاحبها اللام فيقول : ( جمي ) في الجمل.

الطمطمانية: إبدال لام التعريف ميماً مطلقاً , سواءاً كانت اللام قمرية أو شمسيه مثل قولهم قام امرجل اي قام الرجل.

العجعجة : إبدال الياء المشددة جيماً في الوقف مثل خالي عويف وأبو علج.

الفحفحة: إبدال الحاء من كلمة حتى عيناً مثل : قراءة بن مسعود ..فتربصوا عتى حين.

قال ابن جني في كتابه الخصائص : فإذا كان الأمر في اللغة المعول عليها هكذا وعلى هذا فيجب أن يقل استعمالها، وأن يتخير ما هو أقوى وأشيع منها؛ إلا أن إنسانا لو استعملها لم يكن مخطئا لكلام العرب، لكنه كان يكون مخطئاً لأجود اللغتين. فأما إن احتاج إلى ذلك في شعر أو سجع فإنه مقبول منه، غير منعي عليه. وكذلك إن قال: يقول علي قياس من لغته كذا كذا، ويقول على مذهب من قال كذا كذا.
وكيف تصرفت الحال فالناطق على قياس لغة من لغات العرب مصيب غير مخطئ، وإن كان غير ما جاء به خيراً منه.

هذا ما استطعت حصره من لهجات عربية قديمة ,وهي من صميم اللغة العربية الفصحى وذلك لتداول العرب لها في تلك الازمان.

واما اللهجات العربية الحديثة والتي اصبحت طابعًا يميز من خلاله العربي من اي البلاد وحتى من المناطق في كل بلد من بلاد العرب فهي بعيدة كل البعد وبعضها لا يستمد الفاظها من اللغة الام العربية بل من لغات اجنبية مثل الفرنسية والانكليزية والايطالية ,والغريب في الامر ان كل صاحب لهجة يتزمت للهجته ولهجة بلاده وكأن الامر امر لهجة او اخرى.

ومع اتساع رقعة الدولة الإسلامية، ووفود المسلكون الاوائل وفتوحاتهم غزت اللهجات العربية بيئات معمورة، يتكلم أهلها لغات غير عربية، منها: القبطي، والروماني، والفارسي، والآرامي، وغير ذلك من لغات كانت شائعة في البيئات التي تناولتها الفتوحات الإسلامية وبما ان الاسلام لغته العربية بلهجاتها وجل اهالي البلاد المفتوحة دخلوا الاسلام ومن الطبيعي ان يتعلموا اللغة العربية ليفهموا الاسلام واحكامه وبالتالي أهملت لغة البلاد الاصلية أو قُضي عليها قضاء تامًا، ولكنها تركت بعض الآثار في اللهجات العربية من الناحية الصوتية على الأقل، فتركت القبطية قبل انزوائها بعض الآثار في ألسنة المصريين حين تكلموا اللهجات العربية إذا علمنا أن القبطية ظلت يتكلم بها في بعض النواحي المصرية حتى القرن السابع عشر، استطعنا أن ندرك إلى أي مدى يمكن أن تكون لهجاتنا الحديثة (العامية المصرية) قد تأثرت ببعض الآثار اللغوية القبطية.

وقد حدث ما يشبه هذا مع العراق والشام وشمال إفريقيا,ففي العراق أثرت اللغة الاشورية,وفي بلاد الشام أثرت اللغات الارامية ,وفي شمال افريقيا اللغة البربرية...وهكذا.

ومن اهم الاسباب التي ادت الى ظهور هذه اللهجات:

1.دخول غير العرب في الاسلام ممن لاقوا صعوبة في نطق الحروف العربية واستبدالها باحرف من لغتهم الام لسهولتها.

2.وصول دفة الحكم مسلمين من غير العرب وجعلهم لغة الام هي المتداوله بين افراد الرعية بدل العربية الفصحى (إلا ما ندر)!

3.إدراك الغرب أن العربية هي القلب النابض للدين الاسلامي وخاصة بعد الحروب الصليبية,وفي القرن السادس عشر بدأ الغرب في إقصاء وفصل اللغة العربية عن الاسلام, وللعلم أن فرنسا اثناء احتلالها للجزائر اقامت المدارس والتي كانت تُدرس اللهجة المغربية فيها.

4.ونتيجة هذا الفصل بين الطاقة العربية والطاقة الاسلامية اتسعت الهوة بين العربية الفصحى والعامية الى درجة أن استمرأ سكان تلك المناطق ركاكة اللفظ وسهولة النطق واتخذزها لغة تداول.

5.بعد القضاء على دولة الخلافة الاسلامية المتمثلة في الدولة العثمانية, وبالتحديد بعد معاهدة سايكس-بيكو ووضع الحدود للدول العربية الحالية وتربع القومية وتجلي الوطنية فتأججت النعرة (القبلية) والتحيز للهجة المنطقة.

6.ظهور ادباء وشعراء ممن تسلحوا باللغة العربية ودعوتهم الى اتخاذ اللهجة المحلية كلغة تخاطب ,خاصة في الكتب والصحف وغير ذلك.

هذه الامور حفزت من انتشارهذا الداء العضال الذي ينخر في عظام الامة الاسلامية العريقة بأسلامها ولغتها العربية الراقية,هذا الداء الذي ما زال مستفحل في جسد الامة ,ولإزالته لا بد من العودة الى لغة القرآن وتقويم اللسان من إعوجاجه وجعل اللغة العربية الفصحى هي اللغة الوحيدة المتداولة وفي كافة نواحي الحياه.

هذه اللهجات يمكننا ان نقسمها الى قسمين اثنين:

1.اللهجات المشرقية

2.اللهجات المغربية

اللهجات المشرقية وتضم:لهجات نيلية ومنها:المصرية,السودانية,ولهجة البقارة,ولهجات شامية ومنها:السورية,اللبنانية,الاردنية,والفلسطينية وايضًا اللهجة المارونية القبرصية,ولهجات عراقية ومنها:العراقية,والاهوازية,ولهجات شبهالجزيرة العربية ومنها:حجازية,نجدية,خليجية ويمنية.

واما اللهجات المغربية وتضم:لهجة مغربية,جزائرية,وتونسية,ومالطية ,ولهجات بدوية ومنها:ليبية,صحراوية,واندلسية منقرضة,ولهجات اخرى خليط ومنها:عربية نوبية,وعربية جوبية.

هذه هي اللهجات المتداولة في البلاد العربية باختصار. تختلف لهجات العربية العامية كثيراً الآن في المفردات وفي الأصوات والنحو والصرف (في اللهجات الدارجة وليس في أصل اللغة الفصحى)؛ فمثلاً، في لهجات الشام العامية يبدأ الفعل المضارع بالسابقة "ب"، والنفي يكون باستعمال "ما" (أنا ما بعرف، أنت ما بتعرف، إلخ.)، أما في مصر فتظهر اللاحقة "ش" (ما عرفش) التي قد تكون اختصارا لكلمة (شيء) التي صارت ملازمة للنفي وتكون اللهجة الفلسطينية وسطا بين الطرفين إذ تستخدم السابقة "ب" وتنفي باستخدام اللاحقة "ش" (أنا بعرفش أو أنا ما بعرفش).


----------



## عُمانية (16 مارس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alfares95 (30 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك نرجو المزيد من هذه المعلومات النفيسة عن لغتنا الرائعة الثرية


----------



## ديانا (3 أبريل 2006)

شكرا كتتتتتتتتتتتتتر الموضوع حلو وشيق وبلفت النظر وبشد القارىء


----------



## I.T student (4 أبريل 2006)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Max Adams (4 أبريل 2006)

الله يبارك لك يا أخي على هذه الكبسولة السريعة عن اللغة العريقة الثرية


----------



## mungisoft (6 أبريل 2006)

شكرا عزيزي : ابن سينا ... على هذا الموضوع الرائع

ولكن

عن اليمن فانهم ولا يزالوا يتكلمون اللغة العربية الفصحى

ومن اللهجات المتداوله الى الان 
الطمطمانية : وتداولها قبيله المراقشة وغيرها من القبائل
وغيرها من اللهجات القديمه لازالت بعض القبائل و المدن تتكلم بها 
وتوجد ايضا بعض المدن تتكلم اللغة المسمارية القديمة جدا مثال مدينة المهره

ولهم منتديات في الانترنت مثل منتديات ابين (اقليم في اليمن) وشقرة (احد مدن اليمن)و الفضلي (احد سلطنات اليمن القديمة) وغيرهم من المواقع اليمنية ...تجد هذة اللهجات العربية الفصحي في اشعارهم

ويوجد في اليمن مدارس وجامعات فقط لتدريس اللغة العربية و القران الكريم
وقد زرت احد هذة الجامعات ووجدت نفسي كاني في عصر الدوله الاسلامية

فالحمد لله لازالت اللغة العربية الفصحي محفوظة هناك


----------



## ابن سينا (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم أحبتي على حبكم للغتكم واشادتكم بها...
واشكر الاخ Mungisoftعلى المعلومات الجديده عن اهل اليمن ,وسؤالي هو ما هي مميزات لهجة قبيله المراقشة (الطمطمانية )؟,وبماذا تتميز عن غيرها من اللهجات المعروفة؟


----------



## ابواربد (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم ما قصر طبعا وله الشكر من الجميع ولكن 
اتوقع أن ارض الحجاز من مكة وضواحيها باتجاه الجنوب وحتى اراضي قبائل بني شهر تقريبا فهذه المناطق تزخر بالفاظ الى عهد قريب وهي الفاظ في صميم اللغة العربية اسف لن استطيع اكمال الموضوع ولو انها المشاركة الأولى ولكن لظرف طارئ وساستكمل لاحقا


----------



## ابواربد (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم مجدداً استكمل ردي على الاخ الكريم واقوال ان اللهجات العامية قد نشأت اثر كثرت الحروب وكثرة الفرق والجماعات وانقسام القبيلة الى عدت اقسام من بنو العمومة الواحده وكان هذا في جميع اقطار الوطن العربي تقريبا حيث يتم استخدام الالفاظ الغريبه والمشتقة من اللغة العربية وذلك للتضليل ابان الحروب والعداءات الناشبة بين العرب في القبيلة الواحدة .
وحيث ان بعض القبائل كانت ترسل (جواسيس) يتقصون اخبار من يريدون الثأر منه اذا كانت القبيلة تريد ان تقتص من رجل بعينه كشخص من عالية القوم فهم يرسلون جواسيسهم ويوهمون الطرف الآخر بانهم اعاجم او انهم لا يحسنون التحدث باللغة العربية قيستخدمون اللحن في اللغة لأغراض لهم .
طبعا ليس عذاسببا رئيسا لنشوء اللهجات بل هو من ضمكن الاسباب الشتى ومن الاسباب ايضا (الكسل)قد يقوال البعض كيف لكن نقول ان الكسل في عدم التكلف بالبحث عن الاعراب الصحيح للجملة او التعبير الابلغ بين مقالات العرب هو سبب وقي نظري الشخصي ان من جوهريات الاسباب هو(( ضعف الوازع الديني)) حيث أن القران الكريم فيه خير الامثلة لتطبيقات اللغة العربية الفصحى وقد انزلة الله تعالى بسان العرب الفصيح ........................................................................
والحديث يطول والاراء تكثر ولكن المهم في هذه الايام المحافظه على الهوية العربية ولو تغيرت اللغة


----------



## ابن سينا (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الأخ ابا اربد بارك الله فيك,أخي ولكن كيف تكون هويتنا عربية (ولو تغيرت اللغة)...فاللغة العربية هي ما تجعل المرء عربيًا أولم يقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:"إنما العربية اللسان",اي ان الانتساب للعرب يكون بإتقان اللسان العربي الفصيح....وبعبارة آخرى تضيع هويتنا العربية بضياع لغتنا العربية,وإن تغيرت اللغة تغيرت عربيتنا.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

من الصعب ان يتحدث الجميع بالفصحه لصعوبه النطق والفهم
التداول بالفصحه غير مجدي لكسب الزمن في الوصول لي ما 
نريد


----------



## زهوره (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

